# F-16 Powered Bone !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Yep, re-tubed the old Bone with some F-16 yellow tubes.

Yes, pulling these tubes back all the way will rip the tendons from your fingers, tubes could break and smack you in the face, snap the nylon bone slingshot sending fragments through your skull ..... or possibly do all the above at the same time ;- )

I do shoot the Bone from time to time as a novel sling (yes with the right elastic it shoots very well). What I mostly do with it is shoot stuff just to watch it fly, I really don't pull back all the way with heavy tubes like this as it is fun just to play around with watching your ammo sail into the wild blue.

With the virus thing I'm not going to shoot any of my good ammo, but may launch some rocks I find on the ground tomorrow while doing some serious practicing the standard F-16 pouch is plenty big for that ;- )

Below is the Bone, ready to go !










wll


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Nice rock chunking set up


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Looks fun!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Stay clear of the dogpark!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Stay clear of the dogpark!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


LOL, LOL, LOL.

I left my Dog Bone at work by mistake so I did not get to shoot it today, I will tomorrow for sure I have the urge to fire off some clods and watch them fly !!!!. Nothing like firing off a big rock and having it smash into something ;- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Took the Bone out and let er rip .... Boulders were flying everywhere. man alive when a rock the size of a ~ quarter hits something ... it REALLY hits something !!

Did not pull back all the way as I did not want to rip any tendons in my fingers, so I pulled back about 3/4 + my draw length. The pouch is pure [email protected] so I changed it to a Tex pouch ... a great pouch for bigger stuff like marbles or ? and very pliable not like the stiff good for nothing F-16 pouch.

I will go out early tomorrow in the am to launch some big stuff with this sling, but will also chuck some BB's. I shot quite a few BB's today and they were flying fast, shot them out of a old style Luck Ring and single 1842's ... They were sending those BB's out QUICK !!! New 2040's may send them out just as fast or faster as the 2040's I have been using on the zinc sling gave up the ghost today ;- (

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Went out this am with "The Bone" and shot some 3/4" jawbreakers.

They flew great except those F-16 tubes must come off, they are way to hard to pull and the hand slap is absolutely torture. I will fix that when I get home. The "Bone" shape may be causing more finger slap than needed ---- I may need to switch slings. You can see below that I changed to a Tex pouch ... very, very nice !!










Now on to BB's 

Must have shot over 100 + shots at a measured 26 yards in an outdoor semi enclosed area where I could see the BB's fly. At times I was doing good and then at times I fell off the wagon. When I was shooting well I was making sure my anchor was touching my earlobe --- next to my face, if I dropped down just a bit my shots flew high, if my anchor was not between my earlobe and my face, I was shooting right. Another thing is I think I have an inconsistent release at times and that may be some of my problems. Another very important thing is my draw length, if the rubber is bit to short I can't get to where I need to be, a no-no for consistency.

If I payed close attention to release, full draw and anchor point I was golden.

I might add, with all the shooting I have been doing with this little pouch the Tyvek patch is starting to separate, a drop more contact cement will fix that I'm sure. It has held up very very well, the section that covers the hole is still fine.

My days of a few years ago of slinging 'um are gone ---- this is now serious stuff 

Now to 5/16 Steel:

I then shot a few 5/16 steel at an old ~12x18 open window from almost 30 yards, I must say I was again impressed, laying then in there without a miss ..... anchoring at the earlobe and cheek juncture, coming to full draw, I was there. This was with my old Luck Ring, with single 1745's I think. Yes it does have some power for small game in the right hands I do believe with 5/16 steel 

More musings tomorrow I'm sure 

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well I just changed it, so now it is a F-16 and is much more comfortable, If I get a lot of finger slap, I will make the sling a TTF type, something I have been doing with my F-16's lately and I have not been getting finger slap. Being the tubes are still very high on the wire frame it is almost like a OTT sling ! I Will fill the grip with 000 buck shot and plug it up ... this is now pretty much a do everything slingshot and can be a real good rock chucker, big ball shooter and throw in your truck do everything kind of set up.










wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Was out in the cold and wind chucking stuff heather and yon.

The F-16 yellow sling was tossing those 3/4" jaw breakers darn good, I forgot what a blast to see them fly. At the 20-25 yard mark they hit very hard and can put the slap on something that's for sure. Below is a 25 yard smack on a plywood board, although a bit hard to tell that is a solid fresh piece of ply and that smack would have put dinner on the table if the shooter did his part. The JB shattered hitting the plywood board, it had some poop when it hit that board for sure. I then walked around the old barn and to my surprise was a Starling at about 15 yards up on the roof ---- I pull back forgetting the forks are a bit wider than my Road Warriors --- yep, you guessed it, perfect windage about 3 inches under the breast :-( .... Ohhhhhh man a very rare opportunity, up close and personal where I live with those sucker's.










Shot a few JB's at the 50+ yard area, and JB's were pooping (especially in the wind)----- I moved in to about 40 yards and they were starting to nose dive ---- to much surface area and not enough weight, although fun to watch them fly, but a great ammo IMHO for closer shots (10-25+ish yards). I have used these JB's in the past at sub 25 yard ranges and they put the smack on stuff because of the large surface area and the blunt force trauma that ammo can inflict 

I then took a Road Warrior (Cheapo) with 1745's on it and threw some 3/8" steel, ya they made it to 50 ish yards, still had enough poop to have gotten me dinner I think if I was hunting pigeon size game and connected well.

Not getting the amount of shooting I wanted as it is windy as heck and cold in the high desert today. The BB slings are here with me, but they and the BB's got together and told me on no uncertain terms that they would not be going out in that cold and wind, I didn't argue 

Later on in the day I went back with a single tubed Luck Ring slingshot (one of my all time favorites) and sent this 5/16" steel through some indoor siding of some type at 20 paces. Was aiming at the white area to the right ;-(










wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well fudge, I won't be shooting anything today for sure .. have been on the phone all day with creditors, govt loan folks, have a meeting at 4, trying to get some $ into the business as 90% of our business is overseas, and they have put a stop to ordering and shipments until this thing is over.... well ...... enough about me.

Man alive I sure wish I was out flinging 'um. Was just informed that my large order of 3/8" steel is on the way .. I really have enough 3/8" steel to last my lifetime, if the virus doesn't get me, if it does then I just wasted a lot of money that could have gone to my sister .. LOL, LOL, LOL.

wll


----------

